# Cot vs air mattress?



## ssramage (Dec 12, 2018)

I've been tent camping a few times this year and have been using an air mattress each time. It never fails that it's cold, takes up all of my floor space in the tent and kills my back when it goes slightly flat... 

Is a cot any better?
How comfortable are they _really_?
What cots are worth spending the money on?

I'll likely still use the air mattress when my 5 year old son goes with me, so that he can sleep next to me. But for solo trips, it seems like a cot may be worth looking at. I've got a trip coming up in early Feb that I'm looking at one for.


----------



## patsam (Dec 12, 2018)

look at cabela's lounge cot. had one for about 10 yrs., and had me 180 lbs. up too a feller weighing 300 lbs. when he visits deer camp (where i'm on my bed) Ha!! waiting on the smart replys!!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 12, 2018)

My daughter liked her cot before we switched to hammocks. I see pros and cons of both.

The air mattresses that I had in the past always went flat in the middle of the night.

Maybe the best of both worlds like the one Pat mentioned with a pad. A cot will be cold without a pad on it. Al least use a cheap closed cell foam pad. Maybe a backpacking pad like a Thermarest that you can add a little air to on the cot.

Make sure you get a cot wider than a standard Army cot. If not your arms will fall off. We have a cot like "hide-a-bed thing with a foam mattress from Fred's. It would make a good tent cot.

Cots are off the floor which does give more room in a tent. You can store gear under them. If it rains and the tent floor is wet, you're not down in it.

It may be cooler in the summer if not using a mattress or pad. It may keep your dog out of your bed.

You can sit on your cot to get your boots on or drink coffee.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 12, 2018)

Get one like they use at hotels that fold up and have wheels and they are single bed width.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 12, 2018)

Air mattresses pack smaller. Some think they are softer and thus more comfortable. To me the softness hurts my back. I'd rather use a backpacking air mattress than one of those thicker  inflatable mattresses. 

My daughter's fat boyfriend broke a leg on the aluminum frame of her cot. So if you weigh over 300 pounds a metal frame may be better.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 12, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> Get one like they use at hotels that fold up and have wheels and they are single bed width.



That's sorta like we have but smaller. It doesn't have wheels. Here is a link;

http://circular.fredsinc.com/h/m/fredssuperdollar/item/332292354?grid_view=true&locale=en&type=1

On sale through the 15th.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 12, 2018)

Was thinking about something like this:

https://smile.amazon.com/TETON-Spor...2601977011&ie=UTF8&qid=1384982844&sr=8-2&th=1

With this:
https://smile.amazon.com/TETON-Spor...ing-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1388418609&sr=1-44&th=1


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 12, 2018)

I use an Army style cot with and the type air mattress that self inflates...Comfy to me...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 12, 2018)

ssramage said:


> Was thinking about something like this:
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/TETON-Spor...2601977011&ie=UTF8&qid=1384982844&sr=8-2&th=1
> 
> ...



That looks like a very good set up to me.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2018)

Cabela's has a cot pad is what I use on a cot. I like a cot because it gives you something to sit on in the tent to put your boots on.


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 12, 2018)

I love my Coleman cot and pad. Comfortable and up off the ground


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2018)

When car/tent camping I use a cot and a closed cell pad in cold weather.   I also use that under rug non-slip material cut to cot size to help from slipping around on the cot.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 14, 2018)

Cot with an air mattress on top of it. Or a pool float for the budget conscious


----------



## DrK (Dec 14, 2018)

Yep.  Air mattress on top of cot.  It makes standing up from the bed much easier.  Another advice is get your 5 y/o his own air mattress.  If you share one, everytime one moves the other one wakes up


----------



## normaldave (Dec 14, 2018)

Consider these Euro Military surplus cots.  The frame is solid tubing, it won't fold, (leg's  fold), but it is extremely comfortable.  Treated burlap sleeping surface.  I used 4 of them in my cargo trailer conversion.  
Euro Spec military cot


A folding cot option:
U.S. G.I. folding cot


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 24, 2018)

Cabela's XL cot.

Best option out there for a big fella.

Sleep better on it than my own bed and I flail in my sleep a lot.

With a good f.r.t-sack you won't freeze in the mountains.


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm a big boy. 6' 330lb. I use a cot from Walmart which is there middle option.  It cost about $50 and supports 350lb. They have a larger one which is around $80. But the one I have gives me room to move and supports me well. If it is cold i put a couple of roll up bed mats on it for insulation.  Those can be had at Walmart for around $10 each. It also has a storage pocket. Worked very well for me.


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Jan 15, 2019)

I have two like new REI Comfort Cots that I used for one year for tent camping, they are very comfortable but you need to be able to drive up close to where youare camping.

We bought a new RV a few months ago, willining to let them go if anyone is interested for a lot less than I paid for them.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2019)

HIGH COUNTRY said:


> I have two like new REI Comfort Cots that I used for one year for tent camping, they are very comfortable but you need to be able to drive up close to where youare camping.
> 
> We bought a new RV a few months ago, willining to let them go if anyone is interested for a lot less than I paid for them.



Wow! Those get good reviews. If I was a tent camper I'd jump on that. You can raise the legs for the head or adjust the legs for uneven ground.

https://www.rei.com/product/765277/rei-co-op-comfort-cot


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Jan 16, 2019)

I watched them for about two years wanting them, and caught them on sale at REI in Ashville NC.  I couldnt afford regulard price.

Gander Mountain used to have a similar cot.

I agree, they are top notch - You cant backpack them but for a cabin, motel room, tent, etc - they are awesome...

Even though we have the new camper, I still like to tent camp in milder temps but that will not be that often...


----------



## russton (Jan 17, 2019)

I would say cot unless you have a small tent.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 20, 2019)

I have used both. I prefer the cot from Wal-Mart. I cut a" X " in a tennis ball and insert each cot leg in it to keep it from cutting the floor of the tent. Works for me


----------



## ssramage (Jan 25, 2019)

I ended up buying a Teton XXL w/ pad. It's HUGE! Hopefully it fits in my tent.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 25, 2019)

ssramage said:


> I ended up buying a Teton XXL w/ pad. It's HUGE! Hopefully it fits in my tent.


Bigger than a twin bed! It sure does get good reviews. Is the pad made for it? How does it attach? 
Regardless of whatever anyone gets to sleep in/on while camping, it sure makes a trip better if you get a good nights sleep.

I would imagine sleeping pretty good on one of those. Especially with a pad. You can also use it as an extra bed at home or in a motel.


----------



## ssramage (Jan 26, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> Bigger than a twin bed! It sure does get good reviews. Is the pad made for it? How does it attach?
> Regardless of whatever anyone gets to sleep in/on while camping, it sure makes a trip better if you get a good nights sleep.
> 
> I would imagine sleeping pretty good on one of those. Especially with a pad. You can also use it as an extra bed at home or in a motel.



I ordered the pad but it hasn’t come in yet. I’ll report back when I find out. First camping trip of the year is in a few weeks so I’ll get to give it a trial run.


----------



## christovida (Dec 2, 2021)

I don't use a cot but I purchased Lightspeed Outdoor mattress. This is used for camping and in hotel rooms. budget-friendly and comfortable.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Dec 2, 2021)

I use a xl cot and put down a zero degree sleeping bag for insulation and cushion. Most of the time a single blanket on top is all that’s needed, if it’s really cold I slip into the sleeping bag.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2021)

Neither if I'm camping where I can drive to. Thick foam pad. All night every night.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 4, 2021)

Disc-O-cot is the most comfortable cot you'll ever sleep on.....but you won't tote it far


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 4, 2021)

Seen this old thread that OP went for a cot.

A cabela's XXL cot and pad can't be beat.

I sleep on one 20-30 nights a year easy.

Plus there is plenty of room for a big fella to roll over.

With that said I am looking to upgrade the cabin's sleeping accommodations with a couple of full sized  mattresses rigged up college dorm room style....can't wait.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 5, 2021)

Old thread but I have been extremely happy with my Teton cot purchase. I've slept on it a bunch and use it often for kids when traveling in hotels and as a guest bed when my brother comes over.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Neither if I'm camping where I can drive to. Thick foam pad. All night every night.


You made a believer out of me about this.  I am sick of waking up in the middle of the night with a half deflated air mattress.  Getting me one of these.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> You made a believer out of me about this.  I am sick of waking up in the middle of the night with a half deflated air mattress.  Getting me one of these.


Me and my wife and son were camping at Badin Lake in central NC one year. My wife and I were sleeping on an air mattress. We woke up in the middle of the night, and it done went flat. My wife got out of the tent and went to sleep in her lounge chair. I stayed in the tent on the ground. At some point just after daylight, I woke up to an ear-piercing scream. I unzipped the tent, and saw my wife sitting hunched up on the chair, with a squirrel on a tree limb over her head barking at her. She had woken up with the squirrel on her chest sniffing her nose. I prolly done told you this story at some time before when we were drankin' and pickin'.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Me and my wife and son were camping at Badin Lake in central NC one year. My wife and I were sleeping on an air mattress. We woke up in the middle of the night, and it done went flat. My wife got out of the tent and went to sleep in her lounge chair. I stayed in the tent on the ground. At some point just after daylight, I woke up to an ear-piercing scream. I unzipped the tent, and saw my wife sitting hunched up on the chair, with a squirrel on a tree limb over her head barking at her. She had woken up with the squirrel on her chest sniffing her nose. I prolly done told you this story at some time before when we were drankin' and pickin'.


I think you might have but it’s still hilarious.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 23, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> That looks like a very good set up to me.



That is basically what i have.....


----------

